# How clean can the Hudson River get?



## Sandcrab

My brother up in Peekskill tells me the Hudson River has been the cleanest that he has seen in years. Jumbo striped bass, large blues, and reports of fluke at the Croton River inlet. Does it get any better?

Sandcrab


----------



## sand flea

There seems to be a fairly stable reproducing population of stripers up there. Nice to see nature getting back into balance.


----------



## Sandcrab

*Only good until..*

They determine what the heck they are going to do with dredging the river bottom up near Albany! Want to get some fisherman up in arms? Just mention "dredging".


----------



## cocoflea

I have a friend who is planning on fishing the Hudson next week so I should get a report them he fished there in late spring,but only caught 1 Striper. I personally never fished the Hudson, but next spring I'm going to have to do some serious fishing there.


----------



## addict

The second they touch the bottom of the hudson, they better have a definite plan in place. Most of the pcb's and other sh*t that GE and other companies dumped into the river is just hanging out at the bottom of the river. I just hope for the best.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

They're going to do the same thing in the Delaware River. They want to get another five feet out of the shipping channel, and they'll be dumping the sludge in NJ. Like addict said, there's a hundred years of toxins in that mud. Seems like all the gains made in the last quarter of the twentieth century are just fading away....


----------



## Axon

I have lived in NY all my life until I join the Army and I have never fished the Hudson. How far up north do the stripers tend to travel?


----------



## Sandcrab

*Homeboy?*



Axon said:


> *I have lived in NY all my life until I join the Army and I have never fished the Hudson. How far up north do the stripers tend to travel? *


Axon,

The stripers travel quite far up the Hudson. HuskMD was catching them this year in Albany during his vacation there and I heard they go further North than the capital.

Most of the time, they stop at Peekskill to visit me!

Oh yeah - Go Navy beat Army!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Axon (and Sandcrab)!

I was going to post an answer the other day, but I wanted to be sure of the facts. The New Jersey Angler did a series of articles on fishing the Hudson River for stripers, and I'm pretty sure that the article said that Hudson Stripers can travel over 100 miles upstream. (Sandcrab, does this sound right?)

It seems that a certain percentage of stripers in each major river system swim upstream after the spawn. I know here in the Delaware that big fish have been caught as far north as the Delaware Water Gap, which isn't far from the PA/NY border. (Shad travel up as far as Narrowsburg NY.) Fisheries biologists aren't sure why the stripers get the upstream wanderlust. But every year lucky bass and muskie fishermen hook (and occassionally land) 36 - 40 inch stripers.

When I dig out the 2002 issues, I'll get the definitive answer for the Hudson....


----------



## Rugger

I've caught stripers as far north as Troy. They're up there.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Rugger!

Troy was definitely mentioned in the articles. Although the series was geared towards boat fishermen, we're hoping to have a P&S Fish-In on the Hudson this Spring. Any input from members with Hudson River experience will be welcomed! Hopefully we can lure some of the Chesapeake crowd northward for the event....


----------



## Sandcrab

*Let me know where...*

MJ,

I'd jump at a chance to do some Hudson River striper fishing. I used to live in NY (Peekskill) and we did a lot of bait fishing with bloodworms and some lure fishing.

Let me know - I'd gladly make the trip.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Sandcrab!

We'll definitely add you to the list! I'm going to do as much research through the Jersey Chapter of the HRFA, plus try and get some info at the Outdoor Show in January (damn this year went fast!)

I'm hoping for a two-day event (Sat/Sun) during the main run. I'll also track down cheap motels in the area. David (cocoflea) has expressed a lot of interest in cohosting this event. As far a I know, this would be the first P&S event above the Mason-Dixon line. I really want a crack at this Hudson River stock!

I'm also interested in a charter on the Hudson during the run, and a charter out of Long Island chunking for trophys in the 40 - 50 POUND class. If you're going to dream, dream big!

Let's hear from the NY/CT crew, and any other ex-Flatbush anglers....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

*Hey*

You can add my name to that list too! Just tell me when!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Jason!

Welcome aboard! We can use your experience in organizing P&S events. Besides, I think a trip to the Hudson may help us both break that 40 inch mark.....

Per the above post, we're just in the planning stages now. We need a spot(s) that can host 30 surf, jetty, and pier jockeys. I also want to make sure that our event dosn't conflict with any HRFA Spring events (although most of their events seem to be one day only.)

I'll also be publishing updates on the charter(s) on the Boating Board.

Let's see if we can jumpstart Spring 2004!


----------



## Sandcrab

*We can shoot for the Spring run...*

Striper season in NY opens March 15th? Lots of fish caught from the Tappanzee bridge North too during this time period...

The Cheasapeake Bay catch and release at the Susky flats should open around this time too...lots of cows on plugs for the taking...

...and don't forget about Matapeake and SPSP when the season opens...they be hot!


----------



## Anthony

I may have to jump in on this fish-in as well as long as I can get a ride north. Keep us posted on this event.


----------



## cfishigotu

Guys, I am a director of the Hudson River Fishemen's Association, a 450 member fishing club. Anyone is welcome to the HRFA to ask questions like above. With that, I have a few things to add.

First, the lastest on the dredging. Just heard last night that it will start in 2005. But, chances are it will be delayed as usual.

Second, We will have experts speaking on catching Stripers in upper and the Lower Hudson at our meetings in March April and May. We will also have an expert on fishing the Hudson in the mid to late fall (big fish)

Finally, We are hosting the only catch and release Striper tournament in the east on April 17th and 18th 2004. This will be our 2nd year of trying this. The base of this tournament will be the Striper Restaurant in Tarrytown NY. Last year, we had a 100 percent survival rate of fishermen who wished to let there fish go. Shoreline fishermen are also welcome. There will be FREE overnight Mooring, Launch and trailer parking. If you are interested in more go to WWW.HRFANJ.org or just e-mail me at [email protected]www.hrfanj.org


----------



## cocoflea

Thanks for the info I live in Stamford and I've always wanted to fish the Hudson I will be in touch for more info.


----------



## shaggy

Open Forum had a thread about time to start planning, and Coco made a post that got me thinking head south when weather is cold here, why not head north when weather warms up a bit too much here, so I shot him a PM. Well, he informed me there was a (hopefully) P&S get together north of the Mason Dixon being planned for the spring. Well, I think I found the thread, and if I can get three or preferably four weeks notice, this wannabe angler from the Chesapeake Bay region (preferably the surf up there) is in. Last year first for "real" pier fishing, and ask Hat, keep me on the beach. I honestly didn't give the Jetty at IRI a fair shot, the sand was toooooo close and it kept calling my name, so I beached it with a few others at the IRI cleanup. Any ways, keep me in mind.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy

Also, there is some interest in attending from some Virginia members, so, guess now you really gotta start planning, so we can start planning. A northern P&S get together. This ought to give us something to dream about while waiting for weather to warm, and fish to start.

Now, some of us down here will need some help on bait type, lures etc., etc., etc.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Sandcrab

shaggy said:


> *... I honestly didn't give the Jetty at IRI a fair shot, the sand was toooooo close and it kept calling my name, so I beached it... *


Not this year! Your butt will be out at the jetty - at night!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Guess I might have to be too but I won't be out there without Korkers, thats for sure!


----------



## shaggy

I don't know Sandcrab, as a once infamous American once said (paraphrasing of course), "give me sand or give me death". Gots lot to learn for jetties, got a 5'9" rod with a spinning reel, and a six footer with a jawdrop: , fairly inexpensive Shimano Chromica 200a, which may or may not be a waste of money, but "looks good) but we go alone, safe to start (easy on the rocks, not ready for the korky deal yet, and I still use my golf shoes), at night when no one can see me making a fool of myself (okay, so I have done that in full sunlight), but want to get up with you and learn slow (almost promise I'll leave my surf stuff home, if I can). Let's get toogether.

Have Jeep (gulp, surf stuff home) will travel.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Have we got a possible date for this shin dig yet?? Just trying to plan out my next few months= more fishing!


----------



## Sandcrab

shaggy said:


> *...but we go alone,...
> 
> ...safe to start (easy on the rocks, not ready for the korky deal yet, and I still use my golf shoes), at night when no one can see me making a fool of myself (okay, so I have done that in full sunlight), but want to get up with you and learn slow
> 
> ...almost promise I'll leave my surf stuff home, if I can). Let's get together... *


Shaggy,

No problem fishing just the two of us - I can give you the inside scoop on lures fishing the inlet. 

Here's the deal - You pick me up in the South Parking lot at AI and take me down to do some surf fishing (no 4X4) and I'll hook you up with some jetty fishing... Deal?

Also---

1. Got a couple of rods that I could lend you if we fish the jetties together some day. You could use my 9' Tica and Nautil combo. Works outstanding with braided line.
2. You need to fish the jetties in daylight first to get a feel for them before venturing out at night. 

Sandcrab

PS - Forget the golf shoes.

PSPS - I never leave my surf stuff home when I hit IRI. I just might want to hit the DE surf if conditions are right!


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings All!

1) Getting back to the topic: I'll be able to post the proposed date in two weeks (will be doing my homework at the Outdoor Show next week -- hopefully we can set a date that will optimize the number of attendees, and a location that will have plenty of parking and be r-e-a-l close to the fishing!)

2) On the subject of jetty fishing: Has anyone tried those Sweedish Ice Creepers available from Cheaper Than Dirt for jetty fishing? Since I'm doing less and less jetty fishing (but more and more slipping), I was looking for a cheap alternative to corkers. In addition, does anyone know where I could pick up an extending gaff (say out to 15 feet) at a reasonable price? Anybody have a site that caters to jetty jockies? Come to think of it, I might as well post this as a new thread on the Open Forum....


----------



## Manayunk Jake

*ATTN HUDSON ANGLERS!!*

Hey, we know you guys are out there... How about a little input? You don't have to tell us about your secret spot, and we don't want you giving away any secret methods (save those for the Fish-In so you can test them against the tactics of the Southern Rockhounds!)

What we're looking for is a good location with a good chance of nailing some Spring Cows. So far I only have two: Frank Sinatra Park and (gulp!) Troy, NY. Troy will add more driving time and will make it more difficult for out-of-towners to find a room (although I think many of us will be pulling at least one all nighter....) but has room for fifty anglers plus a boat ramp for anybody interested in trailering up to New York (that will test those wheel bearings!) Frank Sinatra is in Norther Jersey (Joisey?) and has room but parking can be tough (and being too far from your car might invite local interest in parts availability.) Maybe there's a spot you know with the right combination? Come on, don't be shy....

I've also decided to put out the $$$ for a trophy. You local guys don't really want to see it end up down on the Chesapeake as an anchor for a crab trotline! There will be a pool of course, but no cook-out (you're all big boys and can bring your own vittles!) Hell, if your enterprising enough you can fire up a grill and sell burgers and hot dogs -- might even cover the cost of your bait!

Allright now, lets see some posts from ABOVE the Mason-Dixon Line....


----------



## HuskyMD

I fished at Troy. I think that is as far north as they go. The reasons I believe this are 1. No license required on the Hudson up to the Troy Dam, 2. Don't see how fish could possibly swim up and over the dam. The dam is pretty big and is at an old abandoned Ford factory.

I saw some nice state parks in NY closer to the city that appeared to have everything you would need for a get together. If I find time, I'll do some research and post it here.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings HuskyMD!

I've seen pictures from Troy. The Carp Anglers Group hold a fish-in up there every Fall, and they catch some mighty big carp. Its a great spot, but it might be a little too out-of-the-way (can't have those Dixie boyz getting lost...)

State parks are great, except that they're closed at night. I'm sure there will be a few of us pulling all-nighters. I'll be up in North Jersey checking out spots in a week or two (the guys at HRFA-NJ were nice enough to provide a list!)

Haven't heard anything from any local guys from P&S...


----------



## HuskyMD

*TROY IS DEFINITELY TOO FAR!*

its a 7 hr drive at best from where I live.

You have probably already seen this site, but this is where I started off when looking for info on the Hudson. It has links to boat ramps, etc.

http://www.hudsonriver.com/stripers.htm


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings HuskyMD!

As I said before, Troy would be quite a haul for most members of P&S. At this point its safe to say the location will be in North Jersey. I'm hoping to check the remaining sites out this weekend to finalize the choice.

I've seen that site -- I believe the author wrote a series of articles for the New Jersey Angler about fishing the Hudson (all this Hudson data is starting to blur together!)

The search continues....


----------

